# stove backfired?



## windowmaker2 (Nov 16, 2014)

I have a Lakewood Cottager with 19' class A and 6' single wall stove pipe. The chimney is straight up and out. I got some kindeling going and added some pine siding scraps. Then after 10 minutes add some 1.5" x 1.5" white oak ( kiln dried) @ 8 pcs. Damper is 2/3 open and air also 2/3 open. I leave for 7-8 minutes to toss some lumber up to the second floor of the barn and then smell smoke. I go down and the stove is rumbling and then blows smoke out the air inlets and does it again 10 -15 seconds later. Negative pressure? What did I do wrong?


----------



## fbelec (Nov 17, 2014)

sounds like you had a chimney fire that blew back and put out the flame for a second or two. might be time to check your chimney inside and out. look for blue color on the outside.


----------



## windowmaker2 (Nov 17, 2014)

fbelec thanks but the chimney / whole set up  is a week old and that was the third fire I had in it. Can you get a chimney fire that quick without creosote build up?  The three fires I had were short to bake the paint I just put on. After more investigation last night I found an old thread about back puffing and think the problem was the kiln dried wood / too dry wood off gassing then burning.


----------



## Jags (Nov 17, 2014)

windowmaker2 said:


> I found an old thread about back puffing and think the problem was the kiln dried wood / too dry wood off gassing then burning.



I think you are on to the problem.  You had more "fuel" (gasses) than oxygen.  When those gasses had enough air to ignite - it did - with intensity.


----------



## Corey (Nov 17, 2014)

Sounds like you had a back puff.  (Strangely, I had one yesterday morning, too!)  It's not necessarily the result of kiln dried lumber, or wood specifically.  What generally causes the issue is a bed of coals (but no actual flame) combined with adding fresh wood and not quite enough air to spark the mix into flame.  The fresh wood will give off volatile gasses / smoke which fill the stove, and eventually they light off with a 'WOOOF".  If that process happens to blow the flame out, then the cycle can repeat.

Best way to prevent would be to make sure the coals have plenty of air and add a small amount of wood for starters.  Once it lights, more can be added.


----------



## fbelec (Nov 22, 2014)

agreed with the back puff. i had no idea it was that fresh of a install.


----------



## fbelec (Nov 22, 2014)

the stove rumbling is what got me


----------

